# Epoxy Repair



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is always something in a junk box that needs a litttle repair. This billboard meets the requirement. I first taped the bottom and poured two part epoxy to the top. I removed the tape and added a second coating on the bottom. When dried I used a fine dremel drum sander and 320 to finish. I used a green acrylic to color.



















Ready for a sign.


----------

